# Broken Glass Cupcakes! recipe...



## kleenex (Oct 27, 2014)

Broken Glass Cupcakes! « KitchenMason

Found this just in time for Halloween.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 27, 2014)

kleenex said:


> Broken Glass Cupcakes! « KitchenMason
> 
> Found this just in time for Halloween.



I'm not sure why, but for some reason I think those are just plain wrong!

Maybe I'm just getting old.


----------



## Caslon (Oct 27, 2014)

Wouldn't I cut myself eating glass shards out of a cupcake?


----------



## Katie H (Oct 27, 2014)

Simple enough idea and I could use my family's recipe for glass candy instead of what is used in the recipe.

Interesting, in a gory, Halloween-like kind of way.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 27, 2014)

The site keeps bumping me off, but from what I saw, they're kinda cool.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 27, 2014)

i'm with ya, B. 

i'except i'm only old to young little you-know-whats.

i've eaten glass shards before, or actually drank them. i dated a tgi fridays bartender briefly a long time ago, and one night she broke a glass on the top shelf of a rack of glasses. apparently, she didn't clean them up that well as she served me a frozen margarita in a hurricane glass from the bottom shelf. or so she said.

after a few crunchy sips of the drink, the manager came over and freaked out when i said something to the bartender chick unfortunately and unintentionally loud enough to hear.

i had to fill out this giant form just in case i got sick later on.

it started to turn into a bbc mystery when i later found out that she was living  with her boyfriend who happened to be a bartender in the little irish dive next door.

nothing bad ended up happening, neither with the glass nor the little boyfriend as we talked it out. very uncommon for 2 irishmen, especially for  a napoleonic man and me, both from the land of poets, scholars, but mostly crazy people.

so yeah, i'll skip the cupcakes.

the baked ones, just for accuracy. 

hmm, i must be old considering that was 23 years ago.


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 28, 2014)

I did that for the grand-daughter's birthday cake except we called it ice shards as it was a Frozen cake with the figure of the snowman Olaf on it from a box that held the 2 princess dolls and the moose, which became part of her presents. 

Just a warning though, the sugar mixture will start to darken really fast so you have to stay on top of it in order to get clear ice/glass shards.


----------

